
Buttercup – Cross-platform, free & open-source password manager based on NodeJS. - Santosh83
https://buttercup.pw/
======
Santosh83
GitHub repo: [https://github.com/buttercup/buttercup-
desktop](https://github.com/buttercup/buttercup-desktop)

